# No go for dogs



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Whilst it never was legal many dog owners have and still do take their pets over too Morocco. I would say about 10% of winter (?) Motorhomes I see over there have dogs in them.

They are now clamping down on the border back into Spain. I was over there a few days ago and saw a row of sad looking pets tied up to railings on the Moroccan side, left behind I supose...................Dread to think..............


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Pleased to hear that the borders are tightening up, but the picture you leave in the mind of those poor dogs is just horrible, why are some people so very stupid and self centered :evil:


----------

